# Firestone Cruiser



## RZC (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi. I find myself responsible for a bicycle that I know very little about. It is a Firestone Cruiser, Model # 18019A60, serial # A1037073 (according to the plate on the underside of the bottom bracket). I brought it to a local bike shop and they told me it looks to be from the '50s and in great shape. It does have new hubs at least, I'm not sure about its other parts. Anyway, I thought I would post this information with a picture of it here. Maybe a knowledgeable person could tell me what it is worth so that it could find a good home. Thanks so much.


----------



## how (Feb 19, 2012)

The bike was made by Monark, the mens bikes are very sought after.
That bike looks like it was restored, the seat is wrong and looks like other parts have been replaced.
The best parts the tank and rear rack are there.
It would make an awesome rider for some girl or woman. 
I think it is worth somewhere between a hundred and 2 hundred, then again I am very biased against girls bikes lol


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! The serial# dates to 1952, though that would likely have had the 'train' headlight as opposed to the earlier pedestal light here. Looks like an 80s Murray donor bike supplied rims, tires, crank & chainring, seat, and handlebars. Plus a repaint, which means little collector value, but still a great bike!


----------



## RZC (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks so much for the information! I really appreciate it.


----------



## RussoLaura (Mar 25, 2012)

Ya I saw the bike it looks good just you need to give some final touches, then it will look awesome.


----------

